# Separate Attacks Claim Three U.S. Soldiers



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

*Separate Attacks Claim Three U.S. Soldiers

POSTED: 2:14 pm CDT May 8, 2005
UPDATED: 9:40 pm CDT May 8, 2005

BAGHDAD, Iraq -- Three U.S. soldiers have been killed in separate attacks Sunday in central Iraq, according to the American military.

One soldier was killed and another wounded during an attack on their combat logistics patrol near Samarra, 60 miles north of Baghdad. The wounded soldier was evacuated to a military medical facility.

Two soldiers also died during combat operations in an explosion near Khaldiyah, 75 miles west of Baghdad. 


At least 1,595 members of the U.S. military have died since the beginning of the Iraq war in March 2003, according to an Associated Press count. At least 1,216 died as a result of hostile action, according to the Defense Department. The figures include four military civilians.

Another Reputed Al-Zarqawi Associate Captured

Iraqi authorities say security forces have captured another associate of terror leader Abu Musab al-Zarqawi.

A government statement said the man was captured Thursday. He's accused of planning an April 2 assault by dozens of insurgents who blew up car bombs and fired rocket-propelled grenades outside the notorious Abu Ghraib prison.

Al-Zarqawi heads the terror group Al-Qaida in Iraq.

The U.S. military said it used information from another al-Zarqawi associate captured recently to round up suspected members of the terror group today. The military says coalition forces killed six insurgents and detained 54 suspects in raids near the Syrian border.

Australia's Top Muslim Cleric Pleads For Hostage

Australia's top Muslim cleric is offering to travel to Baghdad to negotiate the release of an Australian engineer being held hostage.

The appeal by Sheik Taj El Din Al Hilaly, Australia's mufti since 1989, was broadcast across the Middle East Saturday.

On Friday, militants holding 63-year-old Douglas Wood issued a 72-hour deadline for Australia to start pulling troops out of Iraq. The ultimatum did not say what would happen to Wood if that demand wasn't met.

A spokesman for the cleric said he'll travel to Iraq if the deadline can be extended. He said the Muslim leader would be accompanied by the head of the Australian Federation of Islamic Councils.

The cleric has had a hostile relationship with Australia's government. He's been accused of describing the Sept. 11, 2001 terror attacks on the U.S. as "God's work" and supporting Palestinian suicide bombers.

He said his statements were misconstrued. *


----------

